# Sony NEX VG20 users... If any.



## DorkSterr (Mar 16, 2012)

A friend of mines is interested in buying the Sony NEX VG20. I was browsing some forums about the unit and a user claimed that you need to choose either the focus or white balance and cannot have them both enabled at one time. Is this true?


----------

